# First cobia of the year ....Pensacola Beach Gulf Pier ...



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Zac Taylor ...... the guy who caught the 50.25 lb King Mackerel last Thursday has done it again ..... first cobia ....31 lbs and some change is the work . Way to go Zac .................


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

does he get 2 years of passes now?


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Did he yell "First Shot"!!


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Cobiacatcher said:


> does he get 2 years of passes now?


He didn't catch the first king so nope


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

where is the picture????


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

CalvinandHobbes said:


> where is the picture????


Pensacola Beach Gulf Pier on facebook, Cobia Wars, etc


----------

